#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Structural Analysis, 4th ed by  Aslam Kassimali

## Azad

Structural Analysis, 4th edition
Author(s):  Aslam Kassimali
Publisher:  CL-Engineering
Date:  2009-03-03
ISBN10:  0495295655
ISBN13:  9780495295655



Product Description: Structural Analysis teaches students the basic principles of structural analysis using the classical approach. The chapters are presented in a logical order, moving from an introduction of the topic to an analysis of statically determinate beams, trusses and rigid frames, to the analysis of statistically indeterminate structures. The text includes solved problems to help illustrate the fundamental concepts. Access to interactive software for analyzing plane framed structures is available for download via the texts online companion site. See the Features tab for more info on this software.



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] sonic.com/file/2155701541/0495295655StructAnalysB.pdfSee More: Structural Analysis, 4th ed by  Aslam Kassimali

----------


## pipe

Thank you

----------


## onomeanthony

cant access d link, reload again, thanks in advance

----------

